# Fruita Fat Tire Festival, 10th Anniversary. Who is Going?



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.fruitamountainbike.com/

The 05 FFTF has been mentioned in a few threads in recent weeks.

So who is going?

Just thinking out loud as I've never been...

Some photo threads from others who attended last year.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=21570
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=18159


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm already there.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I will be here whether I want to be or not.


----------



## SiberianYETI (Mar 13, 2004)

Is there anywhere that says what the course is going to be like (elevation gain, lap length, and so on)? Might be interested if it is not uber-technical.

Thanks!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*On the fence*

I'm sniffing out deals on Airfare & Car Rentals.

Worse comes to worse I could drive in from Nashville & sleep in my truck 

If anybody wants to share hotel costs...I could get a room with two beds.
$45 a night seems to be the best deal so far.
The website I'm using doesnt say if the hotel is in Fruita or Grand Junction,
does that matter, 13 or so miles from Fruita?

Are you going CraigH?


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Rumor has it that Norcal is so over sold that there will be two vehicles this year.

Which means probably 2x the typical load of Bigfoot.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Not uber technical. I rode it on my rigid ss. Don't know the exact mileage, but rather short loops. You do know that it's an 18 hour race this year, right?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'll put up the razor wire.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

13 miles from Fruita sounds like the Horizon Dr. area, right next to Walker Field airport. The 13 miles is quick on the Interstate.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

screampint said:


> I'll put up the razor wire.


 
Great idea.

Protect us tourons from those locals. Especially the ones bearing cows.

(this would make a great caption contest pic on some other site)


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Pete said:


> Great idea.
> 
> Protect us tourons from those locals. Especially the ones bearing cows.
> 
> (this would make a great caption contest pic on some other site)


A trip to Sedona? A few bucks.
Your a$$ all over mtbr? Priceless. 

I don't know who that was, and that's fine.

Monte


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I only see one local there. Although I may not recognizeone, due to the angle of the shot. I am, however, now forced to find something for an ailing stomach...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ouch*



Pete said:


> Great idea.(this would make a great caption contest pic on some other site)


Voyeurweb.com maybe?

That is just *so* wrong...I dont have words.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be in the area. But we all know MTBR people don't attend the FFTF.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW, Pete...there are moon shots and then there are TMI shots...sorry _(Name edited)_ that you have to have your parts displayed--but can I stay at your house again?? Two cars, Pete...don't even think the asswitz disaster could happen again???

I hope I am there this year but someone who lives in my house wants to go to some central american country around the first part of may...I am gonna work on it.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

I might go...being that it's only 4 hours away...but I'm pretty sure if I go, I won't go...crowds and all.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Will Bentonite be provided?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*definitely going...*

If I can ride, I'll be there killing the easy trails on the big bike.

If I can't ride, well, pick me up off the curb and prop me up against Mike the headless chicken because I'll be drinking margaritas all day long...


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cow Jumped Over the Moon*

Where is the cat and the Fiddle? (Dueling Banjos starting)

TJ


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*No Asswitz this year Ready for you Rich.*

WOW, Pete...there are moon shots and then there are TMI shots...sorry (Name edited) that you have to have your parts displayed--but can I stay at your house again?? Two cars, Pete...don't even think the asswitz disaster could happen again???

Plus Jed not Invited. (no not really). Oh yeah the house will be open again for the old gang. 
And My A$$ would only be a Half moon of that one.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> Rumor has it that Norcal is so over sold that there will be two vehicles this year.
> 
> Which means probably 2x the typical load of Bigfoot.


Any room for a Cub?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm out. :^(

I had held out hope to do a solo trip, but it looks like the whole fam is going to Virginia, and I'm driving. The good news is there's some killer riding there, including a massive pile I have not sampled yet.

Utah in June, possibly.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

In spite of all my efforts to dissuade them, my gang of riders is going. No way I was going to let them go by themselves, so I've got to come aswell.

We've taken over the Stonehaven b&b for the week. In fact we've had it booked since May! No doubt it won't be as comfortable as the migrant worker shack that I'm used to.

Looking forward to seeing old friends and new.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm so glad to hear that! I knew you were planning on it, but you know how planned things change throughout the year...


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

radair said:


> I'm out. :^(
> 
> .


we'll have fun. let me know the next time you do a little trail work up there.

(I think its safe to offer my services, considering the amount of snowfall and eye freezing temps. you might forget by the time the weather turns.)


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

TJ. said:


> Where is the cat and the Fiddle? (Dueling Banjos starting)
> 
> TJ


No cows or cats, but a few pigs and chickens.

http://www.topeuro.co.uk/blagger/the_duel.html


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

tiggerider said:


> Plus Jed not Invited. (no not really). Oh yeah the house will be open again for the old gang.
> And My A$$ would only be a Half moon of that one.


 My view of the log jam fiasco!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow. All these pics make it look so inviting....


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your work putting this on!

It would be great to see you again.


----------



## sinween (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know which is worse th esocks in the Teva'a or the pink bath carpet...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

screampint said:


> I'm so glad to hear that! I knew you were planning on it, but you know how planned things change throughout the year...


Are you talkin' to me? *SOB*


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yeah, so glad you're going to miss it! No, silly rabbit, I was responding to Sebastian!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You're only allowed to come if Francis comes too. Even if you hogtie him and throw him in the trunk, I expect him to be here.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

brianc said:


> we'll have fun. let me know the next time you do a little trail work up there.
> 
> (I think its safe to offer my services, considering the amount of snowfall and eye freezing temps. you might forget by the time the weather turns.)


Bwahaha - I never forget, I have a memory like an... uh, what's that animal that never forgets?

April 24th, put it on your travel calendar. Oh wait, you'll be gone then! Take lots of pics, then.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Is this better?*



wooglin said:


> Wow. All these pics make it look so inviting....


I agree, those boys are posting some scary stuff.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Hollis said:


> Are you going CraigH?


Just an idea at this point, was just curious if there was a bunch of MTBR types going again this year. I expected there would be as there are usually a bunch of pics posted after the festival.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Noel, are you driving down or flying?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Post Jack*



screampint said:


> Yeah, so glad you're going to miss it! No, silly rabbit, I was responding to Sebastian!


Hey baby, how you doin'?

Check your email for a proposition. Don't tell your husband, I doubt he would understand.

Ken


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I agree, those boys are posting some scary stuff.


 Awesome pic.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Oooo... Indecent proposals. This place is becoming a soap opera!

Checked it, read it, responded.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Swinging by the Bay Area on the way there would make for a very long trip.

(I'm up in Vancouver, rode with you on Fromme with Lee & Sharon a couple of years ago. Most of the pics below are from Seymour though.)

http://www.leelau.net/nsrides/Squamishtroysarah/troysarah.htm


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My bad. Sorry I didn't remember. We returned this August for the mtb conference (Troy spoke). I felt much core relaxed this time out and enjoyed the trails quite a bit more. Unfortunately, an accident took out the photos that LeeL took. I can't find the disk that they were on, nor can I recover them from the hard drive. 

Troy will head up there again early summer/late spring for the conference again (speaking again, hopefully no karoke). I would like to join him, but we'll see.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

No problem. I wasn't in town during the conference, was out of town on holiday (including the Canmore gathering).

I hadn't heard of a mtn bike conference this year.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> _Last edited by gregg : 1 Hour Ago at 10:01 AM. _


Thank you.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks...*



screampint said:


> Oooo... Indecent proposals. This place is becoming a soap opera!
> 
> Checked it, read it, responded.


I'll look forward to seeing you in April. Fruita should be pretty close to my first ride back on singletrack! What a crappy way to cristen my Steve Austin shoulder, at Fruita.

Ken


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*don't know yet...*

Gonna be one of those reasonably last minute decisions. Lots of things are up in the air right now: I don't even know if I'll be able to ride!



CraigH said:


> Noel, are you driving down or flying?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Info for any Vancouver types interested in heading down.

Total Est. Time: 19 hours, 52 minutes Total Est. Distance: 1245.84 miles










Basic route:

5: PROVINCIAL ROUTE 99 S becomes I-5 S. 93.4 miles Map

6: Merge onto I-405 S via EXIT 182 toward BELLEVUE/RENTON. 19.3 miles Map

7: Merge onto I-90 E via EXIT 11 toward SPOKANE. 100.9 miles Map

8: Merge onto I-82 E via EXIT 110 toward YAKIMA. 143.3 miles Map

9: Merge onto I-84 E via the exit on the LEFT toward PENDLETON. 555.1 miles Map

10: I-84 E becomes I-15 S. 82.7 miles Map

11: Merge onto US-6 E via EXIT 261 toward US-89 E/PRICE/MANTI. 212.2 miles Map

12: US-6 E becomes I-70 E. 8.3 miles


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Info for any Vancouver types interested in heading down.
> 
> Total Est. Time: 19 hours, 52 minutes Total Est. Distance: 1245.84 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*bentonite-free route planning*



Singlespeedster said:


> Will Bentonite be provided?


I have a different card up my sleeve this year...and yeah, I'll be making the trip from SoCal.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*oh man...*



scorcher seb said:


> In spite of all my efforts to dissuade them, my gang of riders is going. No way I was going to let them go by themselves, so I've got to come aswell.
> 
> We've taken over the Stonehaven b&b for the week. In fact we've had it booked since May! No doubt it won't be as comfortable as the migrant worker shack that I'm used to.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing old friends and new.


Angry was in the Shack 'hood last week and said there is a "for rent" sign in front of it. I miss that little hovel.

I'm lookin' forward to seeing you and your gang of hoodlums at the FFTF.

Now if the SoCal rain would be so kind as to let up for a day or two.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

J.D. said:


> I have a different card up my sleeve this year...


 Oh No! Should we be scared????


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Oh No! Should we be scared????


That's it. I'm bringing double cheez-it rations.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a feeling rappelling equipment is in order too!


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Any advice for a maybe first timer?*

Well, here's my dilemma. I've been riding for about a decade and recently moved to Utah from Iowa to get out of the midwest and just to live near the areas I love to ride. I've never attended any MTB gatherings whether it be a fat tire fest, MTBR gathering, etc. I do a lot of riding in the SLC area where I now reside and hope to pull at least a couple trips each to Moab and Fruita this year(last year only one trip to Moab and no Fruita  but it was a hectic first year in UT and not many bikers in my group of friends). In your opinions, is it worth making a trip over the fat tire fest week when I may only have 2-3 opportunities to get in 3 day weekend riding vacations this year or would I be better served just picking a slower weekend?

I'm mostly wondering about how the actual rides and atmosphere are. I enjoy riding with a group and all the socializing that goes with it but I'm wondering if all the trails are totally swamped with people that week to the point where it takes away from the ride. I'm looking forward to meeting some of the MTBR folks and keep kicking myself for not having attended at least one Fruita or Moab fat tire fest (or MTBR gathering). Hopefully I don't sound like to big of an azz but I figured a few of you who have a couple (or a couple dozen) of these things under your belt might have a word of advice. For what it's worth, right now I'm leaning towards going but it will probably depend if I can gather up a couple other people to go.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

That was one idea...

We did that on the way to the Downieville gathering a couple of years ago.
(Hood River, Bend, MacKenzie River, Oregon)


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*hodgepodge*



lidarman said:


> I have a feeling rappelling equipment is in order too!


It's a hodgepodge route, with a little bit of everything...except rappelling. Good idea on the double Cheez-It rations, A.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

catch22 said:


> I'm mostly wondering about how the actual rides and atmosphere are. I enjoy riding with a group and all the socializing that goes with it but I'm wondering if all the trails are totally swamped with people that week to the point where it takes away from the ride.


 You like bikes right? How 'bout beer? Great! You'll fit right in!

There are muchos bisikels on the trail in spring here. Whilst the locals b1tch and moan about it, most of us enjoy the social experience that is tourist season.

You'll be welcome here, and definetly won't be be dissappointed.

Oh yeah, stay on the trail or die.


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Moab = Rock, Fruita = Singletrack*

Moab is nice. Lots more bikeshops, and tourists in Moab. Fruita is nice too. Fruita is all about singletrack. And lots of it. Enjoy your vacations either way.

TJ
www.fatboy.s5.com


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

J.D. said:


> It's a hodgepodge route, with a little bit of everything...except rappelling. Good idea on the double Cheez-It rations, A.


 Lets start at 3 AM though, I want the night-time riding phase to be at the beginning!


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

*Seattle planning to represent*

Plans are in the works. Could be a solo road trip or fly to SLC and road trip with some others from there. All up in the air right now. 
Big question is, since it'll be my first time in Frooota, any recommendations on where to stay to make it easier to crawl home after full days of biking and evening festivities?
Let me know if I can put dibs on a comfy spare bed or room somewhere. 
The Biking Viking can give you references that I won't trash your place as bad as Pete will. I do require that my caviar come in a tube and my pickled herring be fresh though...


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*I am in this year.*



J.D. said:


> I have a different card up my sleeve this year...and yeah, I'll be making the trip from SoCal.


 I am taking the week off from work. No work. All play. I got the old hood secured. If you and a crew that needs a place to crash you got it.

TJ


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Grill in back of pickup truck.

Copious quantities of Barley Juice.

And if we get the opportunity to head into that same quality of light that we did at sunset, the rest o' the group must pelt me with rocks and garbage if I fail to stop and take a photo.

Oh and one of you mountebankes swiped my mud beating stick last year. There'll be no more of that, you filthy brigands.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh that was your stick??? I think Lidar broke it when he went ape on peties' huffy.


----------



## KleinCrazy (Apr 21, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> I'll look forward to seeing you in April. Fruita should be pretty close to my first ride back on singletrack! What a crappy way to cristen my Steve Austin shoulder, at Fruita.
> 
> Ken


Ken,

What did you do to the shoulder, and does that also mean you will not be riding at the Summit?

"I ask as I lay stuff out for our 3 ice race and the Stupor Bowl on Friday"

See you out there.


----------



## KleinCrazy (Apr 21, 2004)

*The Mafia and friends*

Well,

We have a group of about 6 so far from Minneapolis and the surronding area planning on coming out this year... in addition to those lovable characters from Surly, Salsa, QBP and Evil Cycling.

The MORC contingent could grow to about 20 or more depending.

as of now 3 will be bringing Homemade Barely Pops to share with Troy and the gang... I know there can't be any of mine left from last year....

One of the planned brews is a 8-10% ABV Imperial Cherry Cream Stout.
My other will be something lighter for you PBR drinkers out there.

Tell Troy to keep a space open on the Trailbuilding days for MORC personel to give a presentation on all we have been doing and let us share the knowledge.

See you all in a couple of months.

James

KleinCrazy
Minnesota Off-Road Cyclists Vice President - MORC 
Minnapolis Off-Road Cycling Advocates - MOCA 
MORC Mountain Bike Patrol
Salem Hills Trail Steward


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*now you can drink beer too!*



knollybikes.com said:


> If I can ride, I'll be there killing the easy trails on the big bike.
> 
> If I can't ride, well, pick me up off the curb and prop me up against Mike the headless chicken because I'll be drinking margaritas all day long...


guess what! now you can drink _beer_ (i don't think they serve moosehead though)at the newly opened FRUITA BREWPUB, conviently located directly accross the street from good ol' mike the headless chicken.

see ya there!


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

just curious, but why would anyone pick this weekend to go to fruita?? it is already crowded enough on any other spring weekend, but to go on purpose when everyone is there, that just doesn't make sense to me....silly cows...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

billybobzia said:


> why would anyone pick this weekend to go to fruita?


To socialize and have fun with others. If you are not into it, fine, come another time. I won't hold a gun to your head, and I won't hold it against you.

And the cows are already here. They bail when the tourists arrive.


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*Dont have a cow!*

... tourists!

It has been so long since I have been in Fruita riding, it bodes the question...Will Troy be there for this "Festival" you speak of?

Answer?

I will be in Fruita once they pry my cold dead hands from the steering wheel of my red car in the bright sunshine of Arizona!

Of course there is that hot chick up there in Fruita that may be reason enough to head north sooner...

We are gonna have so much fun at Fruita 10!

I guess I better get "Mooooooooooooo ving"

See you in Fruita


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

But it's gorgeous up here! And you've been telling me about all that snow that you and your little red car have been driving through...


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

screampint said:


> To socialize and have fun with others. If you are not into it, fine, come another time. I won't hold a gun to your head, and I won't hold it against you.
> 
> And the cows are already here. They bail when the tourists arrive.


i like that pic..


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you find anyone to share a room?

It seems like none of my regular riding crew can make the trip so I may end up flying down instead of the 20 hours of driving each way.

Did you find anything suitable in the car rental fleet for hauling multiple bikes? (When we were in AZ for Spring Fling last year we rented a full size pickup with the extra cab and that worked great for 3 people, 3 bikes and 3 people worth of luggage.)

(Spent the evening watching Pete's videos of Fruita riding makes me want to book a flight tonight! Thanks for the inspiration Pete!)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Since it seems like none of my regular Vancouver riding crew can make the trip, maybe we could combine the Vancouver & Seattle crews?

I have a full size van that works great for road trips. The other option is to fly down. I haven't even looked at flights yet as I was expecting to drive down.

It sounds like Hollis has done the leg work on the accomidation.


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Since it seems like none of my regular Vancouver riding crew can make the trip, maybe we could combine the Vancouver & Seattle crews?
> 
> I have a full size van that works great for road trips. The other option is to fly down. I haven't even looked at flights yet as I was expecting to drive down.
> 
> It sounds like Hollis has done the leg work on the accomidation.


Yeah I still have to give a maybe at this point since I've got some crap I'm dealing with right now that probaby won't competely shake out until the FTF anyway....argh. The crew I was trying to get to go thinks Fruita will be more fun without the crowds but it looks like a blast to me.
There's still one guy that's a maybe. I checked on some lodging and that sounds like it won't be a problem and I'll probably get the two bed option in case someone ends up needing to crash there.
Last time I checked, flying was going to be about the same price as driving, minus transportation down there. So I'll start checking into that. PM me with more details as they develop.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Did you find anyone to share a room?
> (Spent the evening watching Pete's videos of Fruita riding
> makes me want to book a flight tonight!
> Thanks for the inspiration Pete!)


Nope...not yet
My boss hasn't officically given me the time off.
I need to get on him about that. 
Mum isn't sure if she can go, so I haven't made reservations.

I knew I should of snagged that $45 deal, now its 
$55 - $60 a night (I'll keep digging).
*Anybody know if the Mesa Inn at Grand Junction is a dump?*

I blame those darn Pete videos for getting me into this...
Screampints daily pics arent helping either


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Well hopefully I'll be able to come out for a couple days. Seeing as how I'm only a 4 and a half hour drive maybe I can go for the weekend since I'll have school the rest of the time.  I've never been to a Fat tire Festival so is it a completely fun thing to go to with a lot of rides going on without necessarily having to be a race? I'm more of a Dh person so xc stuff is more fun to mess around on with lots of people than try and race, lol. 



By the way, Noel when you do come down here can you bring some V-Tachs so that I can oogle over it and maybe do a small ride on one?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL! The Pete vids last night did me in. Yes I agree, Screampint's daily Fruita photo ride report is making it worse!


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Singlespeedster said:


> Grill in back of pickup truck.
> 
> Copious quantities of Barley Juice.
> 
> ...


Was that the damn stick I picked up in my front wheel, moments before I hit the ground?
Let me know what the epic is this year, I'll be at the FFTF.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Officially Out*

I cant make it 

Hollis (totally crushed at this point)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Bummer! I was hoping to finally met you. Was going to reply to your email later this afternoon, but now I guess it doesn't matter as much...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

"No Fruita for you! One year!" Said in Seinfeld Soup Nazi voice.

Bummer.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

I am a strong maybe. Yeaaaa !

I've never been either, and I think I might be able to swing it. (_lots_ to figure out)


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> My view of the log jam fiasco!


HAHAHA, JedTheJammer sounds way cooler than EricTheBrown.

oh, I should be over that way this spring. Party, ride more than you think you can, party and ride some more... yeah, wouldn't miss it.


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

*Oh Jim*



kitchenware said:


> HAHAHA, JedTheJammer sounds way cooler than EricTheBrown.
> 
> oh, I should be over that way this spring. Party, ride more than you think you can, party and ride some more... yeah, wouldn't miss it.


 Does this Mean I need To give you back your Nice Pull over Jacket ?? I been keeping it busy lets see It been To canada, Montana, Cali twice, New mexico, Utah whole Bunch of times. It needs to be clean to been around Two many Camp fires to.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

tiggerider said:


> Does this Mean I need To give you back your Nice Pull over Jacket ?? I been keeping it busy lets see It been To canada, Montana, Cali twice, New mexico, Utah whole Bunch of times. It needs to be clean to been around Two many Camp fires to.


hehe, I forgot about that thing. I actually got that when my buddy from Indiana came out to visit and left it. I think it just wants to travel, maybe you should leave it in some other state/country and see where it ends up.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*were to stay??*

any feed back on the hotels listed on the web site??

Contact our sponsoring Hotels: 
Westgate Inn 1 800 453-9253 
Holiday Inn Grand Junction 1 970 243-6790 
Fruita Super 8 1 970 858-8888 
Fruita Comfort Suites 1 970 858-1333 
La Quinta Fruita 1 970 858-8850

thanks


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*I guess you have your answer*



billybobzia said:


> just curious, but why would anyone pick this weekend to go to fruita?? it is already crowded enough on any other spring weekend, but to go on purpose when everyone is there, that just doesn't make sense to me....silly cows...


I for one like the people, they're cool...

and if you think Fruita gets crowded? Maybe you should venture off Horsthief Bench and try some of the other 400 miles of trails where I never seem to be able to find any riders during the festival.

It will take a few thousand more folks to crowd Fruita but I guess if they are all the cool MTB folks I know, it will be one he!! of a party.

Carry on


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*On again!*

After some serious juggling of work schedules...my boss *FINALLY* gave the *OK*!!!
Fruita Bound Baby!  
Now...to get rid of these Winter Legs of mine


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

*Camping*

So am I the only one that will be camping?

Am I the only one that won't be sleeping?


----------



## KleinCrazy (Apr 21, 2004)

Darkan said:


> So am I the only one that will be camping?
> 
> Am I the only one that won't be sleeping?


We have a group of at least 6 from Minnesota that will be camping at one of the few spots with trees at the Colorado River Campground there in Fruita. Will be there from the Saturday before to Sunday after.

I might even let you know the campsite number so you can join us in draining the kegs of homebrew we are bringing along.

L8er
James


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Motel H(ell)*

I'm down for 4 nites of camping at the H Motel.

HW


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Not a problem*



lidarman said:


> Lets start at 3 AM though, I want the night-time riding phase to be at the beginning!


My wife said "tell the whole lot that I'm not going to worry this year, pumas need to eat too."

Things are shaping up for my being there again. Excuses for hanging off the back of the group will be as usual:


Jet Lag
Altitude
Airplane food
Rental Bike
Not enough to drink
Too much to drink
Stopped to take a picture
Looking for JD
Tree stole my line

Bruce


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Me Too JD...*



J.D. said:


> Angry was in the Shack 'hood last week and said there is a "for rent" sign in front of it. I miss that little hovel.


Me too JD...  
Thanks for the memories of staying at "The Shack"...
Brian


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

Singlespeedster said:


> Oh and one of you mountebankes swiped my mud beating stick last year. There'll be no more of that, you filthy brigands.


LOL! 
Brian
LOL!


----------



## KleinCrazy (Apr 21, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I'm down for 4 nites of camping at the H Motel.
> 
> HW


Heheheh,

Have fun trying to sleep next door to my local buddies from Surly, Salsa, CRC and Evil Cycling.


----------



## Over the Edge (Apr 10, 2004)

*Schedule of events - Fruita Fat Tire 2005*

I appologize that this is long but it is pretty complete. I hope to see so many of you here again in 2005 as this event is the most special of all to me. Who would of thought we would ever make it to Ten Years let alone the reputation Fruita now has.

If you have ever been? Be here for this one; it's gonna be the best ever!

Here is the schedule...

See you April 29th... or so...

*Schedule Outline for the 2005 Fruita Fat Tire Festival*

Friday April 29th / Saturday April 30th

"18 Hours of Fruita" endurance race at Highline Lake State Park
8pm Kickoff Party at Highline Lake State Park ~ Live Music, expo, food, beer
Register on www.active.com; race and camping

Midnight Race Start ~ Finish at 6pm Saturday
Course - 5.12 mile singletrack loop, 320 feet climbing and a cross start )running on the beach) Bands till 3am and again Saturday Noon to 10pm.

FRI Band 8-11:30 ____One Too Many_______

FRI Band Midnight to 3AM	____Demon Funkies______

Music (DJ)	3am to ??2pm	_____Played CD's via Sound__

?? Band ?? to ??pm _____?____________________

SAT Band 2pm to 6p ____Lion Vibe_____

SAT Band 6p to 10pm	____Travis Ward & Junkyard Bandstand

"18 Hours of Fruita" finish at 6pm Highline Lake State Park

Finish Party and Awards Celebration 7pm to 10 pm

*Sunday May 1st*
Rose Hill Rally Road event (not affiliated) 244-2404

Trail Summit Kickoff Dinner - La Quinta 6-7 Social / 7-8 Dinner / 8-9 Speaker

*Monday May 2nd*
Fruita Trail Summit - Clinic on Trail Building and design w/Destination Trail Development Inc
10-12 Conference room at LaQuinta classes or ride time
1pm - 6pm Trail work - Walk Through on Moore Fun Trail after 12-1pm Lunch.

*Tuesday May 3rd*
Fruita Trail Summit Day #2 
9-10am Jack speaks to conference
10:30 - 4:30 Trail Building in the dirt - Moore Fun East end re-route

History of Fruita Banquet Sponsored by ________________(pending) 7-10pm

*Fruita Fat Tire Festival Events - part II*
Event info at www.fruitamountainbike.com and registration $49.00 at www.active.com

Rides, New Belgium Beer, live music and great times! Not to mention truck loads of killer prizes

*Wednesday May 4th*
Over the Edge Sports 10th Birthday Party and 100th Birthday of the OTE Building in downtown Fruita with special live musical guest from 6pm to 11pm	
o	Band ____Split Lip Rayfield______

*Thursday May 5th*
•	Expo in Civic Center Park - Beer Garden - Guided Rides start at Noon and 2pm

•	BBQ and live music in Civic Center Park 5-9 
o	Meet the City Council
o	City presentation for 10 years
o	Jon Rizzo kids events, 5pm&#8230;
o	Band 6-8p	___Travis ward & the junkyard bandstand___
o	Sponsor: City of Fruita
o	Food: Weenie Roast / Ice Cream Social

*Friday May 6th*
•	Expo in Civic Center Park - Beer Garden - Guided Rides at 9am and 2pm

•	Ladies Night Party Civic Center 7-11pm
o	Special contests and prizes for women only
o	Band	____Kinetix / Chronophonic________

*Saturday May 7th*
Expo in Civic Center Park - Beer Garden - Fun events Noon to 3pm - Rides 9am 
Fun events in Downtown Fruita including the "10th Annual Clunker Crit" 
Clunker Heat Races 2pm

Fat Boy Crit 5:30 pm
Clunker Crit Finals 6:30-7 PM

Fruita Fat Tire 10th Anniversary Party at Civic Center Park - 7pm to 11pm
Live Music, Beer, Contests, Prizes and special Guests

Band	_______Surprise band________________________

*Sunday May 8th - XC Race* on the Rabbit Valley Course (same as 2004)
Bouncing Bunnie Bike Battle sponsored by Mesa State cycling Team, info on www.active.com

Monday May 9th... Troy fades into obscurity...


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

Over the Edge said:


> Monday May 9th... Troy fades into obscurity...


Tuesday, May 10th...Troy starts the plans for next year. 



KleinCrazy said:


> I might even let you know the campsite number so you can join us in draining the kegs of homebrew we are bringing along.


Being a Utahn (a 3.6% state)...that may just kill me or at the least, blind me...so with that in mind...sounds great!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like plans are coming together now!

My boss said okay too.

Drive down with Gizmo, then share hotel & rental vehicle with Hollis.

~~~~~~~~~ 

So are there any MTBR type get thogethers planned?


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

All indications are GO right now. Just gotta work out accomodations and the like.


Kn.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

If anyone else is confused about the night riding reference, check out this ride report:

https://www.anthonysloan.com/fruitadeathmarch.html

Pic here --> https://www.petefagerlin.com/images/fftf04/f136.jpg

(Thanks for writing that up, and thanks to Pete for posting a link on his page.)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

*Ok, the mtbr crew is in!!*

Gregg, Francis, Photo-John, Raymond...

Here's the intinerary:
Travel Itinerary:

Sun May 1 -- drive from SJ to Hurricane, UT (10 - 12 hours, 650 miles)

Mon May 2 -- ride Gooseberry Mesa and anything else we can find

Tue May 3 -- travel from Hurricane to Moab (5 - 6 hours, 340 miles), sneak in short ride before sundown

Wed May 4 -- ride Porcupine Rim Trail

Thu May 5 -- travel from Moab to Fruita, CO (2 hours, 113 miles), ride Fruita, FFTF

Fri May 6 -- ride Fruita, FFTF

Sat May 7 -- Fruita Clunker Crit, begin drive home

Sun May 8 -- arrive home totally exhausted but with lots of good stories

Let me know where you're going to meet us and we'll exchange swag for beer!!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*meetcha!*

wow, looks very similar to my sched. Although I plan on being in Fruita Wed. night for the rock show. Maybe we'll split after Porc. on Wed.

HW



francois said:


> Gregg, Francis, Photo-John, Raymond...
> 
> Here's the intinerary:
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Good stuff!

I'm driving down from Seattle with Gizmo. Sharing hotel & rental car with Hollis.

I don't think we have figured out the schedule for the week yet.

Should be a blast!


----------

